# Time to quit dc



## boris.seizof (Jan 3, 2016)

No rides an hour time to quit getting worst I'm gonna start pizza delivery it's better pay than uber


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

Any other skills beside delivery humans and food?


----------



## boris.seizof (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks like there is no another side job I'm busy mornings time than I need side job for evening do u have any skills to find it ?


----------



## boris.seizof (Jan 3, 2016)

Uber cut price good luck I found restaurant job 14$ per hour +tip its means around 20$ per hour and no gas no maintaince expense no tnc insurance no drunk rider. Other wise you can apply laser delivery they are paying better price than uber and + healt insurance + many benefits


----------



## Productthespic (Dec 4, 2015)

I am done as of today personally. I have not driven since prior to christmas also. That was a quick 3 months for me.


----------

